# TM Supersteel 3-wood



## Kansas Army Guy (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a TM Supersteel 3-wood with a broken shaft. I have removed the broken shaft only to find a brass pin in the hosel of the club. I have a .350 Graphite Design to replace the old bubble shaft which will fit with a brass shim. How can I remove the brass pin from the hosel so that the new shaft can be installed?
HELP!!
Thanks, 
Jim


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

You have me stumped here. Never have heard of a brass pin protruding in hosel, but I have not reshafted a TM supersteel. Is it possible someone shafted the club and the brass pin is actually a weight pin used at the end of the shaft to increase the swingweight? If so it should be justed epoxied to bottom well of hosel. 

Let me know how this one turns out.


----------

